# Was Ethan a good boy this year?



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 24, 2020)

Well 2020 was quite the year for Ethan Ralph, but did he end up on the good list? Will he get coal in his stocking this year?

What do you think is under the tree in the Ralph household?


----------



## Vetti (Dec 24, 2020)

What's under the tree at the Ralph household? A decorative bed of snow made from eight paper plates taped together.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 24, 2020)

Vetti said:


> What's under the tree at the Ralph household? A decorative bed of snow made from eight paper plates taped together.


A bottle of Maker's that's been haphazardly opened, with 2/3's of the contents gone.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 24, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> A bottle of Maker's that's been haphazardly opened, with 2/3's of the contents gone.


It's next to the Wild Turkey Dick Masterson sent.


----------



## soy_king (Dec 24, 2020)

That's a relative concept: In the eyes of God, no, but in the eyes of the Holy Cob, then a resounding yes.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 24, 2020)

A bill from his lawyer and a new curry comb for may.


----------



## Barry Scott (Dec 24, 2020)

A knock off Nintendo Switch Popstation


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 24, 2020)

Hopefully he finally got that N64 from Vito. I mean, Vito _is_ the only source for N64s.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 24, 2020)

well he got a court summons for his now underway trial for xmas so im guessing not, the only bigger lump of coal he could possibly receive is possibly Xander Jr.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 24, 2020)

All he's getting for christmas is gout.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 24, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> well he got a court summons for his now underway trial for xmas so im guessing not, the only bigger lump of coal he could possibly receive is possibly Xander Jr.


you mean Cornelius Xander Rad Roberts Ronnie Ralph Vickers? 
The Chosen One™ anointed in holy corn oils?


----------



## Steverambo (Dec 24, 2020)

half a gram of crystal meth and a slightly used bottle of vaseline


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 24, 2020)

Ralph will be under the tree this Christmas, passed out.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 24, 2020)

A fresh, unwiped asshole for Ralph to stick his thumb into.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 24, 2020)

Looming sex offender status.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 24, 2020)

Dozens of ears of corn sent by them damn dirty a-lawgs.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 24, 2020)

I won't lie, more than once I have thought about sending a cheap set of ceramic plates to the crack shack. With a little note wishing him and Fai Fai luck. Now would be a much funnier time to do that.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 24, 2020)

"GAYDUR HELP ME THE KAREN FARMS IS SENDING ME SHIT FOR MY GLORY BOX YOU GOTTA STOP THEM GAYDUR!"

Also I did look up if it was possible to have produce delivered to Ralph and it is, but I decided not to be that guy.

(psst seasonal roots is a richmond based online farmers market)


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Dec 24, 2020)

Liquor from Dick, cocaine from Warski and qualudes from Keemstar


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Dec 24, 2020)

That six-word story that is often attributed to Ernest Hemmingway  - "For sale: Baby shoes, never worn." This year, Ralph is getting those shoes.

Also, that rusting old car that's been up on bricks in the yard since before GamerGate: A lick of paint, perhaps garnished with a few crudely rendered Disney characters, and you have the perfect playpen / activity centre for the infant guntling - 2021's answer to the little lord Jesus.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 24, 2020)

Insane In The Membrane said:


> Liquor from Dick, cocaine from Warski and qualudes from Keemstar


Like Warski would share, I have to press X hard on that one.


----------



## sh1tposter (Dec 24, 2020)

Christmas came early for Ralph...he got coal on his thumb


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Dec 24, 2020)

He's going to get a lump of coal and, noticing that he's out of meth, will grind it up and smoke/snort it out of desperation.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 24, 2020)

In response to OP.... lol no.


----------



## Love Machine (Dec 24, 2020)

He was, and his present is his wonderful son.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 24, 2020)

Ralph has been a very good boi this year and emitted a significant amount of milk. I would dump all my dlive lemons from all my alts if they weren't all banned. It's probably like 25 cents. As for any real, tangible donations or gifts..._im sorry piggy but I don't enable addicts...we all know what you would spend it on._
This time of year it's important to love the cow enough to say, "you'll get nothing and like it. Clean up your act fatso."


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 24, 2020)

The stocking full of coal will cause our naughty Gunted elf disappointment of a magnitude never before felt by anyone else, for at first the coal would be mistooken for perfect snack-sized nuggets of fresh Pantsu poopoo by our poor lil Ethan Ralph


----------



## Maude Snew (Dec 24, 2020)

Good for nothing like every year maybe.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Dec 24, 2020)

Is he going to stream to 300 lonely "a-lawgs," 30 paypigs, and a couple archival channels today and tomorrow? I imagine so.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 24, 2020)

Fat Gay Riker said:


> Is he going to stream to 300 lonely "a-lawgs," 30 paypigs, and a couple archival channels today and tomorrow? I imagine so.


He said yesterday he's going to have a _"trad" _Christmas and not stream. Trad with his dying mother, retarded brother and pedophile trooned out monster headed gf that's said publicly he's physically repulsive.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 24, 2020)

Hell to the no. He went to jail, so he gets coal that weighs as he is.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 24, 2020)

If
-Continuing the binge of maker's mark and xannoxberries
-Knocking up an 18 year old to prove the aylawgs wrong
-Sent a sex tape of said 18 year old to her ex live on stream
-Choking said pregnant 18, now 19 year old
-Trying to guilt said 19 year old into a threesome that she doesn't want
-Starting a relationship with a pedo troon
-Burnt every bridge that could be burnt
-Blackmailed the guy who hosted the show on youtube
-Lost the majority of the show's audience

all became prime qualifications for Santa's nice list, then yes, Guntlestiltskin was a good boy this year


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 24, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> All he's getting for christmas is gout.


And diahbeetus


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 24, 2020)

sh1tposter said:


> Christmas came early for Ralph...he got coal on his thumb


Username + post + Ethan Ralph = winner


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 24, 2020)

Does anyone know if he has any of his original audience left, from his youtube days?   I don't watch his shows anymore, but I have loaded up his chat while he was streaming, and I didn't recognize a single username. Granted there seems to only be 20 souls brave enough to risk being banned, just to chat.

He literally has turned into The Morning Kumite, but somehow more boring. Astonishing.


----------



## HotdogWater (Dec 24, 2020)

JewBacca said:


> Does anyone know if he has any of his original audience left, from his youtube days?   I don't watch his shows anymore, but I have loaded up his chat while he was streaming, and I didn't recognize a single username. Granted there seems to only be 20 souls brave enough to risk being banned, just to chat.
> 
> He literally has turned into The Morning Kumite, but somehow more boring. Astonishing.


He became the very Kumite he swore to destroy


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ethan was a very good boy this year. He provided us autists with hundreds of hours of free entertainment and laughs. All of which came at his own sacrifice and expense.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone, and Ralph!
Never stop drinking, never stop fucking up.
The harvest shall continue in 2021.


----------



## For whom the Gunt tolls (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes. He helped OP realize he is a closeted homosexual. Hopefully fake Corona will kill them both in 2021.


----------



## greadered (Dec 25, 2020)

Last night I was visited by an apparition 
the gunt of Christmas present
he was not pleased


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 26, 2020)

For whom the Gunt tolls said:


> Yes. He helped OP realize he is a closeted homosexual. Hopefully fake Corona will kill them both in 2021.


I think there's a "Gunt Guard" thread for posters like this (his only posts seem to be white-knighting Ralph and attacking posters who criticize Ralph):






						For whom the Gunt tolls
					






					kiwifarms.net
				









						Gunt Guard General
					

This thread is a containment for Ralph's socks and fans who want to bitch without cluttering up the main thread.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## For whom the Gunt tolls (Dec 26, 2020)

StraightShooter2 said:


> I think there's a "Gunt Guard" thread for posters like this (his only posts seem to be white-knighting Ralph and attacking posters who criticize Ralph):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hating Ralph and hating people that hate ralph are not mutually exclusive. Moron.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 26, 2020)

For whom the Gunt tolls said:


> Hating Ralph and hating people that hate ralph are not mutually exclusive. Moron.


But I didn't even say Ethan was on the naughty list, so what gives?


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 21, 2021)

I don't think Ethan was a good boy this year.


----------



## Law (Dec 21, 2021)

On the first day of Ralphmas, the ay-lawgs sent to me,
The Dick Show tweeting at me!
On the second day of Ralphmas, the ay-lawgs sent to me,
Two bastard sons, and the Dick Show tweeting at me!
On the third day of Ralphmas, the ay-lawgs sent to me,
Three bottles of pain pills, two bastard sons, and the Dick Show tweeting at me!
On the fourth day of Ralphmas, the ay-lawgs sent to me,
Four restraining orders, three bottles of pain pills, two bastard sons, and the Dick Show tweeting at me!
On the fifth day of Ralphmas, the ay-lawgs sent to me,
FIIIIVE EARS OF COOOOORN!
Four restraining orders, three bottles of pain pills, two bastard sons, and the Dick Show tweeting at me!
On the sixth day of Ralphmas, the ay-lawgs sent to me,
One May a-neighing, five ears of corn, four restraining orders, three bottles of pain pills, two bastard sons, and the Dick Show tweeting at me!
On the seventh day of Ralphmas, the ay-lawgs sent to me,
Seven bottles of Maker's, one May a-neighing, five ears of corn, four restraining orders, three bottles of pain pills, two bastard sons, and the Dick Show tweeting at me!


----------



## Near (Dec 21, 2021)

All Ralph wants for christmas is for Jim to be on his stream again


----------



## Abu Muslim (Dec 21, 2021)

He's going to Vegas for that overpriced plain beef to be able to cope with not having enough good boy points.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 21, 2021)

Ralph will probably have to spend Christmas with May this year.

Poor guy...


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Dec 21, 2021)

Ralph's been the goodest boy this year. Terrible things happen to the best people.


----------



## GuntN7 (Dec 21, 2021)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> I don't think Ethan was a good boy this year.


*NONESENSE !!!*

Ralph has been a good boy this year and I have the checklist to prove, the faggot !


He has been a good cuck, got felted and findom at the casinos. The waitresses at the casino with big tits say the ralphamale has been a good boy.
He threatened many people this year on the webz. Surfer, PPP, @NibbaBibba, @PhoBingas, @Haru Okumura, @MeltyTW and yours truly destroyed by the ralphamale himself one by one.
He still believes MeltyTW is Ivy Clover, Ivy Clover says piggy has been a good boy.
He fought those trannies for the honor of his trusty steed.
He flagged that bitch @Fslur to save the kill report brand.
He flagged the faggot Josh Moon for offending gator's feefees and even wore the Josh Moon kid diddler hat. Josh Moon has gone on the record to say Ralph has been a good boy and a Josh Moon super fan.
As you see, aylawgs. Ethan Oliver Ralph has been a good boy and Santa should bring him a coupon where he gets free coke and Maker's Mark for a year. Santa is a western civilization and white race savior just like randyboi and dingy, he watches the kill report !!!


----------



## Love Machine (Dec 21, 2021)

He was a good boy again this year so now he has a wonderful daughter.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 21, 2021)

last year he got a dead mom for christmas, dunno if hes been a bad enough piggy to top that so he might get rewarded just from having no where really to go downward


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 21, 2021)

LAST CHRISTMAS
AH GABE YEW MAH SHART _*brrrrappppp*_
BUT DA VERY NEXT DAY
YEW GABE IT UHWAY
DIS YEAR
BECAUSE AH'M A QUEER
I'LL GIVE IT TO MANTSU PEDO _*muffled neighing*_


----------



## Retink (Dec 21, 2021)

He made a horse happy by eating quite a lot of cows in front of her, and I hear cows are the natural enemies of horses.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 21, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Ralph will probably have to spend Christmas with May this year.
> 
> Poor guy...


Correction spend Hanukkah  with May and Kwansa with his Groid neighbours


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 22, 2021)

If
-Getting charged with revenge porn.
-Harrassing your ex who is also the mother of your child
-Declaring Josh Moon his blood enemy
-Showing up to Digibro's house to get in a white trash gunt off with its inhabitants
-Burning bridges with Rand, Reiketa, and many others
-Hosting a 24 hour fuck Trovo stream after getting banned off the platform
-Defending hanging a puppy from a chair and putting them in an oven.
-Dating and getting engaged to a pedophile troon.
-Gambling away his fiancé's and upcoming daughter's money away in vegas 4th and soon a 5th time.
-Lying about the security breach and what personal info was leaked of his paypigs from secureserver
-Scamming his audience with secureserver subs.
-Cheating on Pantsu with Guntisa4letterword and attempting to with Shitty Panties Alice.
-Attempting to interview Chris Chan to get back at his blood enemy
-constantly smoking pot
-Laughing at the destruction of the friendship of PPP and Surfer
-not getting vaxxed to see his dying mom
-No paying Andy to host the show
-DMCAing many creators like Sunrise productions, Pho, Tea Clips, and Josh.
-Almost killing someone in a car crash since he was constantly looking at his phone.
-Scamming his audience with a Christian Crowdfunding site requesting 10k, then selling an NFT he got as a gift for free to someone for 10k, then planning to waste it all in vegas.

all became prime qualifications for Santa's nice list, then yes, Guntlestiltskin was a good boy this year


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> not getting vaxxed to see his dying mom


Out of pure retard spite because a politician he doesn't know didn't wear a mask despite advocating them but he did get vaxxed to see some shitty vegas tard side show concert


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 22, 2021)

Do you think Ralph hangs dogs from his tree?


----------



## NibbaBibba (Dec 22, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> He threatened many people this year on the webz. Surfer, PPP, @NibbaBibba


Ralph did so many excellent things this year, that I don't even remember when this happened or what happened.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Ralph will probably have to spend Christmas with May this year.
> 
> Poor guy...


you mean Chanukah



NibbaBibba said:


> Ralph did so many excellent things this year, that I don't even remember when this happened or what happened.


with ppp he threatened to hunt him down and slit his throat, odysee approved threats of violence from a jan 6th insurrection supporter tied to some of the head organizers under fed investigation btw

edit wait a hot minute did we not realize how suspicious it was that fat fuck ralph dropped the bitcoin right before feds pounced on that case?


----------



## Wyzzerd (Dec 22, 2021)

This thread is rediculous!

Ralph would never spend money on a Christmas tree, it would be too expensive for him.


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Dec 22, 2021)

Wyzzerd said:


> This thread is rediculous!
> 
> Ralph would never spend money on a Christmas tree, it would be too expensive for him.


Who needs a Christmas tree when you have Vegas?


----------



## Calefactorite (Dec 22, 2021)

It isn't Ethan that's getting the coal in that household.


----------



## GuntN7 (Dec 22, 2021)

NibbaBibba said:


> Ralph did so many excellent things this year, that I don't even remember when this happened or what happened.


Me, the ralphamale 'members cause you were the first person to be threatened by the gunt himself in 2021. You did a prank call and gator got pretty upset


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Dec 22, 2021)

Ralph's so broke he probably couldn't even afford a Festivus pole let alone a tree.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 23, 2021)

It’s sad that we all know he’s not buying shit for his son’s first Christmas. Even a lot of deadbeat dads come through for Xmas to look good or have something positive to point to later on. But not Ethan Ralph! Why buy gifts for your only child when you could be losing that money on betting apps? And as any soccer mom can tell you, those purses at the mall aren’t going to buy themselves.


----------



## BruceyBoy (Dec 23, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> It’s sad that we all know he’s not buying shit for his son’s first Christmas..


Worse than nigger tier behaviour. $10-20 will get you some cheap plastic light and sound toy, Perfect for a 1yo yet too much to ask from the father of the year.
Real sad state of affairs ralph


----------



## Berb (Dec 23, 2021)

I came here for a laugh but now it's just sad.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Dec 23, 2021)

Near said:


> All Ralph wants for christmas is for Jim to be on his stream again


Well, Jim already said he himself would do a stream this Christmas, so this is already not happening.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 23, 2021)

IamnottheNSA said:


> Well, Jim already said he himself would do a stream this Christmas, so this is already not happening.


Gunt Guarding on Christmas Day


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Dec 23, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Gunt Guarding on Christmas Day


More like Gunt Ghosting. 
I like how we can all tell it really bothers him that his e-daddy doesn’t love him.


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 23, 2021)

Wyzzerd said:


> This thread is rediculous!
> 
> Ralph would never spend money on a Christmas tree, it would be too expensive for him.


Him and may can put each other's presents under the Gucci man purse!


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Dec 23, 2021)

Whether you think he was good or bad, I think we can all agree he was the best in this sector.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Dec 23, 2021)

My prediction is Ralph will wake up after binging on Makers Mark and Xanex at 1pm while his Trad Horse GF cooks a microwave Christmas Dinner. Ralph will be all depressed because of his mum and the inability to see his son open his presents on his Christmas. 

Him and Pantsu will trade gifts they got each other. There will be a lonely gift left under the tree which Ralph will ignore because it will be from Gator. 

After drinking and popping pills he will ignore his trad wife and sit online reading the mean things we say about him. He will probably stream and embarrass himself. 

I hope he does stream because it will show how lonely and desperate he actually is.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Dec 23, 2021)

@theralph Your gift this year is a "fun" night with Krampus before your impending jail sentence.


----------

